# Who loves Anne Rice books? I do, I do!



## TheWhiteLady (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been looking around the 'net looking for a good Anne Rice forum, and I can't seem to find one. I just want to talk about her books without all that crazy Wicca stuff. Not that there's anything wrong with Wicca. I just want to talk about the books. The themes, the images, etc.

Hopefully someone out there also loves Anne Rice books. They're not all about vampires, ya'know. However, I do love those too! 

My favorite book of hers is 'Cry to Heaven'. My least favorite is 'The Violin'. 

Let the games begin.

It's so good to have my own thread.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 9, 2004)

well.... I can't say I'm a fanatic about Anne Rice, but I have read couple of her vampire books adn they are not too bad... Obviously the interest in her books increased a lot after the movies 'interview with the vampire' and 'queen of the damned'.. but the books are actually a lot more interesting. I like the idea of a race of creatures that havelived for millennia, and have adapted to whichever era they live in.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Sep 9, 2004)

I love her book "The Vampire Lestat." it's simply one of the best books that I've ever read, the movie which raped this book and "The Queen of the Damned" was just horrendous.

The book "Interview With the Vampire" is also amazing, but somehow the movie captivated me more than the book.

I've also read Blackwood Farm by Anne Rice, but that simply didn't have the same oomph as her earlier books. 

So, in a way I love her books. I love two of them, they are great books. But the rest of her books, meh, I'll pass.


----------



## TheWhiteLady (Sep 10, 2004)

The thing about Anne's vampire & witch books is that they're all interconnected in some way. You kinda have to read them in order, otherwise you'll miss a lot of the history between characters. 

Here follows the order in which *I * think they should be read:

~Interview with the Vampire
~The Vampire Lestat
~The Queen of the Damned
~The Tale of the Body Thief
~The Witching Hour
~Lasher
~Taltos
~Memnoch the Devil
~Pandora
~The Vampire Armand
~Merrick
~Blood and Gold
~Blackwood Farm
~Blood Canticle

Other recommended reading:
(in order of MY other favorites)

~Cry to Heaven (of course)
~The Mummy (2nd fav book)
~Servant of the Bones
~The Feast of All Saints
~Vittorio, the Vampire
~The Violin


----------



## Kementari (Sep 10, 2004)

My sister is an absolute fanatic. This summer I read the first three vampire books for the first time, they are incredible! The Queen of the Damed i think was my favourite because it had a mixture of everything, and so many characters. Ive just started on the Tale of the Body theif and so far its rilly great.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 11, 2004)

I enjoyed the films, but have only read _The Servant of the Bones_ and liked it, but could hardly say that they enthralled me. Maybe I should give them a second chance to do just that?


----------

